# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  تخيّــل ...

## صفآء الروح

*تخيّــل...* 



*أن تعودإلى منزلك وترى أولادك بهذا المنظر!!!*  


**  

*أن تدرّس الطلاب في هذا الصف!!!*  

**  

*أن تتشاجر مع صديقك على سطح البناية ثم ...* 

**  

*أن تكون سائقا لمركب ...* 

**  

*أن تكون أنت المصوّر !!!!* 

**  

*أن تنظرمن نافذة الطائرة فترى .....* 

**  

*أن تكون راكباً في هذا القطار*  

**  

*أن تكون مكان هذا اللاعب*  

**  

*أن تكون جالساً على هذا الشاطيء*  

** 

*أن تكون مكان هالمسكين !!!!!* 

** 


*وللحقيقة أصعب شي:::* 
*بعد أن يصل تحميل البرنامج إلى 99% يقوم ابنك بـ...*
**

*ها تخيلتو روحكم مكانهم*
*يالله استنى ردودكم*
*تقبلو تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلـــــــــــــــوين
تسلمين غنااااتي نهوض
لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
دمتي بود

----------


## ملكةالموضة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يعطيج العافية ع الصور الحلوة 
خاصة صورة الزرافه خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## همس الصمت

هههههههههههههههه
صور حليون مررررررررة
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية نهوضة حبيبتي على الصور الحلوة ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

علي ياعلي

هههههههههه




يعطيك العافية نهوووض ع الصووور الرعب ههههههههه


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههه
يا علي يا علي 
ماابى اتخيل لا يصير فيني صج خخخخ
ولااا عاااد الاخيره اصعب تخيل نحييس ههههه
يسلموو نهوضه غناااتي 
لا عدمناا جديدك
تحيااتووو

----------


## killua

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنا رايح أحول قول جميع ما سوف أفعله لو كنت مكان كل شخص

هادي مشكله أ،تحر صعب ويش أنضف وويش أخلي والله التلفزيون


أكيد ر ايح أكون صعب أ،ك تسمع المدرس >>> صدااااااااااااع وجع راس أفصل >>> يتهرب


عادي أقصد لا تعليق ......... ويش أقول خخخ قصاص


ولا شي عادي أم في حالة أنه هاجمني أعمل طراد شغل اليدين أقصد المجديف ,,,,, أو أقتله أخخخخ


ما أتمن أكون مكانه غير البهدل رايح يروح فيه هادي رياض تكام كل سنه بس مدري وين صعب أشبك معه أخخخ



مشكل زراف وأنا أطير بصرح ما في مر سافرت ولا نمت كل مر اسفر بالطائر أنام ملل....


مثل الباقي اصور هاد موقف أعرف سالفته ـــــــــــ بس لو يمشي أدبر حالي >>> بس كيف يا ذكي.أخ





ماتجي معي لأني مالعبت كور ولا اعرف القونين ولا أتبعه لاتعني لي شيئ بل اتمسكن على من يتبعه.مشهد او غير .




أقدم شكو على الطيار لانه رايح أخرب علياي الجو ويمكن أجي ضل الطيار عليا. عادي أنظر >>>>> بارد دم



كأ،ه ملعوب فيه أقصد أ،ضل للقرش والرجل .. على حسب أتشهد على نفسي لا حول مت وأنا شباب.بس1478سنه



عادي صارة معي كثير أحمل برنامي او لعب وحيانن يستغرك أسبوع وجي يوم نسيبي الصغير ويخلع الويرات كله أنتحر شوي وكسر الجهاز 


وهاد تخيلي مكانهم وسمحو لي على الاطال 
تقبلو تحياتي
killua

----------


## أنغام الأمل

[quote=نهـــ إحساس ـضة;919078]




*بلعب معاهم*
*^^* 


**  

*مستحيلــ اصلا ماحب التدريس هههههههه بديهم فسحه مطوله لآخر الوقت* 

**  

*بسحبه من رجله معي .. بس راح انادل سوبر مان بلكي يجي*
*ههههههههه* 

**  

*واااااااااو .. مابعرف والله بس خليه على راحته انا بركد مكاني ..* 

**  

*ياسلام بقفز على ضهره قفزة النينجا المحترفين ههه واروضه* 

**  

*ياعيني زرافه رقبتها طويله لهاي الدرجه .. اكيد عصافير حاملينها هههههههه* 

**  

*ياسلام والله بحب المغامرات اللي هيك .. تذكرت قضيه كونان في القطار حلقه 5 ج1 .. يال الخطورهــ* 

**  

*لالا مستحيل انا بعرف العب كوره وبعرف اصد كورات كمان .. اصلا هاللاعب ماشاف خير يذكرني بحسان في سلام دانك ههههههه* 

**  

*ياسلااااااااام .. كانو هبوط اضراري في احلى مطااار هههههههه* 

** 

*اووو ماي واااي >< هنا النهايه ><* 

** 


*على الدنيا السلام .. هالصبي بتكون نهايته على يدي*

** 




*يسلمووووو عالموضوع الكوووووول النايس*
*ربي يحفظك*
**

----------


## همسة ألم

> *عاادي باسبحهم وباخليهم يكرفوا كرف العبيد*  
> 
> 
> **  
> 
> *هروووب من المدرسة بكل تأكيد*  
> 
> **  
> 
> ...



 هههههههههههههه
يسلموووووووووووووو على الطرح الجنان
تحياتووووووووووووو

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلـــــــــــــــوين
> تسلمين غنااااتي نهوض
> لاخلا ولاعدم من جديدك
> دمتي بود



* تسلم الضحكه دموعه*
*ربي ما يحرمني من تواجدك الحلو*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> يعطيج العافية ع الصور الحلوة 
> خاصة صورة الزرافه خخخخخخخخخخخخ



*الله يعافيش خيتي ملكة الموضه*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> صور حليون مررررررررة
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية نهوضة حبيبتي على الصور الحلوة ..
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



*الحلو هو انتي هموسه*
*الله يعافيش يارب*
*ربي ما يجرمني من نور تواجدك في متصفحي*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> علي ياعلي
> 
> هههههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية نهوووض ع الصووور الرعب ههههههههه 
> 
> موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 
> ...



*الله يعافيش غناتي دموعه*
*ربي ما يحرمني من تواجدك في متصفحي*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..

تخيلات رائعه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## صفآء الروح

> ههههههه
> 
> يا علي يا علي 
> ماابى اتخيل لا يصير فيني صج خخخخ
> ولااا عاااد الاخيره اصعب تخيل نحييس ههههه
> يسلموو نهوضه غناااتي 
> لا عدمناا جديدك
> 
> تحيااتووو



 *هههههههههههه*
*اي والله صج رعب*
*الله يسلمش ويعافيش خيتي عواميه*
*ربي مايحرمنا من تواجدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> أنا رايح أحول قول جميع ما سوف أفعله لو كنت مكان كل شخص
> 
> هادي مشكله أ،تحر صعب ويش أنضف وويش أخلي والله التلفزيون
> 
> 
> ...



* وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*تخيلات رائعه اخوي كيلوا*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

[quote=أنغام الأمل;920646]



> *بلعب معاهم*
> *^^* 
> 
> 
> **  
> 
> *مستحيلــ اصلا ماحب التدريس هههههههه بديهم فسحه مطوله لآخر الوقت* 
> 
> **  
> ...



* الله يسلمش اختي انغام*
*تخيلات راااااااائعه*
*الله يعطيش العافيه*
*ربي ما يحرمني منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> هههههههههههههه
> يسلموووووووووووووو على الطرح الجنان
> تحياتووووووووووووو



* الله يسلمش خيتي همسه*
*تخيلات روووووووووعه*
*الله يعطيش العافيه*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..
> 
> تخيلات رائعه ..
> 
> بوركتي ..
> 
> كل المودة



*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*الله يعافيك اخوي شبكه*
*الأروع هو تواجدك في متصفحي*
*ربي ما يحرمنا من نور طلك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------

